# Cranberry Raspberry Jello



## Ol-blue (Nov 26, 2007)

I sometimes like to add chopped walnuts to the jello.
Enjoy! Debbie

Cranberry Raspberry Jello







2 package(s) (3 ounces each) RASPBERRY JELLO
1 1/2 cup(s) WATER; Boiling.
1 can(s) CRANBERRY SAUCE; Whole Berry.
2 cup(s) RASPBERRY SHERBET; Softened.
1 tablespoon(s) LEMON JUICE
_____

In a bowl, dissolve Jello in boiling water.
Stir in cranberry sauce mixing until sauce is dissolve.
Berries will remain.
Place in refrigerate for about 30 minutes or until slightly thickened.
Fold in sherbet and lemon juice.
Place back in refrigerate until firm.
_____


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 27, 2007)

I love to try different recipes using cranberries, either fresh or canned. Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## Ol-blue (Nov 27, 2007)

JoAnn L. said:


> I love to try different recipes using cranberries, either fresh or canned. Thanks for the great idea.


 
You are welcome. I hope you enjoy. Debbie


----------

